# Our 4th celebration...



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Decided to opt out on a real 4th celebration this year. Nothing great happening around here and the local event turned into a disaster with drunks setting the town on fire, serious injuries, and more. Kinda glad we didn't go.

Took the girls out to Ft. Davis tonight though and they had a blast. This is the TX I remember.... there were kids running around the fairgrounds with toy guns... playing and having a good time. Some of the kids had more than one toy gun... keeping their spare in their waistband when it wasn't needed to fire at an adversary. We enjoyed fireworks, funnel cake, and REAL (good) people.

After several years in St. Louis, Austin, Phoenix, and in the high mountains of Colorado, I had started to lose hope. There are good people in all of these places but we always felt like the places were overshadowed with yuppies. Glad to be back in TX where there is a gun behind every blade of grass and the yuppies don't even stand a chance at voicing an opinion, let alone taking part in the passing of new laws.

I just hope it stays this way. It's almost as if no place is exempt anymore. Nonsense is spreading like a wildfire across our great nation while the bulk of the population remains willfully ignorant to the events that are unfolding right before their eyes.

Happy Independence Day, y'all. I'll leave you with this...


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

They walk, talk, and most likely voted for the presidential candidate that had visited our 57 states during his campaign, too.

I hadn't realized we finally broke away from China but it's about time! I'm just glad the 4th of July seems to come around the same time each year so I know when to celebrate.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Glad you folks had a great 4th Chris.

I'll bet all those smart voters have no idea what is says on the book the statue of liberty is hold'in either.

And as Jackie Chan says in one of his movies--- "Can't you understand the words that are coming out of my mouth.lol.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Amazing But sad also, if he told them that the cow jumped over the moon, they would probably ask what day was that on. HA !!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Exactly why our country is in the shape it is !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*wha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!HOLY WHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!SB*


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

and they VOTE!!!!!!

True story: I knew a guy that was telling me that he was on his way to vote in the Presidential election. I knew he was ignorant so I asked him who the current President was. He didn't know!!!! I asked him who the Vice-President was. He didn't know! I asked him why he was voting when he didn't even know who the current President or Vice-President was. He said "because it's my right". Well, it was/is his "right", but maybe it's time to require voters to take a competency test to at least prove they are not STUPID!!!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Happy 4th Chris, good to see you stop by. Glad you had a good celebration and the kids had fun.

the people in this video are spawning more just like them..............as stated above, this is way America is in the shape it's in!


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

That is just plain scary knowing that our future may ride on these folks.......


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

F-tards on the vid.....


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I told you......Zombie's Do Exist!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

This one will really make you sick:


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Very sad.

:hunter:


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I think I just threw up. He hit the nail on the head at 1:25. Their mom, dad, and teachers should be so proud! You've done a great job. Go ahead and go back to smoke'n dope losers. My dad and grandpa are gonna be sooooo pissed.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

They need to be lined up and shot !!!!!!! and NO, I am not sorry I said that !!!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

yup this younger generation is very ignorant

but thats what the gooberment wants,keep em stupid and they will believe anything you tell,makes them easier to control

i believe it started with the "NO CHILD LEFT BEHIND ACT"

thats when the country quite teaching kids to be smart,and only taught them how to pass that friggin test in school


----------

